# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1985 Ikarus-695 airport shuttle bus - photo

## Altair

Hungarian-built Ikarus-695 articulated double-decker airport shuttle.




Previously:

Dulles Airport mobile lounge - photo and video
Airport taxi rates around the world - photo
Changi Airport baggage carousel - GIF
Miniature airport - GIF
Waddell's Wagon for training 747 pilots to taxi - photo

----------

